# Branson's Nantucket



## queenofthehive (Nov 2, 2012)

I am interested to see if anyone has stayed at this resort and has any comments? I see it posted on RCI and the reviews seem to be mixed as construction is not complete yet on it. I went to website and it is not very helpful. Is this a timeshare that has fallen on hard times/shady? It seems to have very limited information. It looks beautiful and I like the concept of staying in a house/duplexes. I would like to plan to visit this resort but RCI only goes out to March and I would like something later in the year. Does anyone have any comments or reviews? Thank you so much.


----------



## MLR (Nov 10, 2012)

*Bought a cheap week on RCI for April 2012 - has anyone Stayed here?*

I bit before I chewed.............cannot find any reviews except the 6 on RCI's website. NO TripAdvisor, NO TUG, nothing. Saw a few problems that apparently got straightened out with new management. 

HAS ANYONE STAYED HERE or even heard of this one? I guess the worst that can happen is that we will be out $300 come April.


----------



## MLR (Mar 19, 2013)

*NO ONE has been to Branson's Nantucket???????*

So disappointed that no one responded to these inquiries. Found a few reviews on RCI. NOTHING at all on Tripadvisor. Hoping it works out.

I will definitely take photos and post a review when we get back next month. I was a bit surprised that NO ONE has had any experience at Branson's Nantucket. I'll let everyone know how it goes............


----------



## MelBay (Mar 22, 2013)

We've only driven by it, as our resort us very nearby.  It sure looks cool from the road, but it's gated, so we couldn't do a more thorough inspection.

I'll be interested to see what you think.


----------



## MLR (Mar 22, 2013)

*Thanks MelBay - *



MelBay said:


> We've only driven by it, as our resort us very nearby.  It sure looks cool from the road, but it's gated, so we couldn't do a more thorough inspection.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what you think.




I will post a review as well as something here when we return. Thanks for thinking of me and posting :0)


----------



## NKN (Mar 23, 2013)

I was curious so I went googling this AM.  Found this link:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...on_s_Nantucket_RECENTLY-Branson_Missouri.html


I like the response from the person who says it "isn't a timeshare" because you get a deed and the right to give it to your heirs !

That one cracked me up.

NKN


----------



## MLR (Mar 23, 2013)

*I saw that too - What can I say? ........*




NKN said:


> I was curious so I went googling this AM.  Found this link:
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...on_s_Nantucket_RECENTLY-Branson_Missouri.html
> 
> ...




 Yes, I got a kick out of some of the ambiguous reviews on TA. Guess it is a new enough resort yet that there haven't been many reviews. Found a few on RCI. Guess we will find out soon. 

There was a time, not so long ago, when I could have made that very comment above - BEFORE I became an owner.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 23, 2013)

This thread got me interested and I too did some searching since we're going to Branson in May.

It appears to be a place you do not want to agree to a sales presentation.

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/branson039s-nantucket-missouri-c256712.html

http://www.superpages.com/bp/Branson-MO/Bransons-Nantucket-L2143553508.htm#BPreviewContainer

They sound like the kinds of presentations that Ron Parise looks forward to.


----------



## MLR (Mar 23, 2013)

*Isn't High Pressure and Insults part of the 'presentation?'*



csxjohn said:


> This thread got me interested and I too did some searching since we're going to Branson in May.
> 
> It appears to be a place you do not want to agree to a sales presentation.
> 
> ...




No freebie is good enough to lure me into a sales meeting/presentaton - EVER AGAIN. I can say NO as well as anyone, but it just is not worth the hassle and waste of time. We sat through 1 years ago and it's about as much fun as buying a used car. :hysterical:

Sounds like it may be a decent 'trade' though - I notice the number of points required on RCI is up there with the RICH KIDS NOW. But, then, the weeks are better than April. We get to go in the RAIN. Boo Hoo. 

I shall report in a few weeks.......................


----------



## gravityrules (May 9, 2013)

*Branson's Nantucket is next to Stormy Point Village*

We were at Stormy Point Village (SPV) in April and Branson's Nantucket (BN) was next to our unit; our unit was right across from the SPV clubhouse.  BN is very much under construction; it does look a bit farther along that when we were in Branson for Summer 2010, but not a lot.  Apparently not much was happening for a couple of years.  At least there were some people staying in the condos this year.  BN is a multi-story (2 or 3 floors) condo development; SPV has 2 story Cape Cod themed cottages.  I definitely prefer having my own 'little house' over a condo.

BN is 'up the adjacent hill' at a higher elevation that SPV and would have a nice view of TableRock lake.


----------



## MLR (May 9, 2013)

*My Review of Branson's Nantucket for TUG*

Sorry, I submitted this review a while back and then failed to mention it on the forum......  here's the link.
http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReview...sortGUID=ce9ae23d-4e3f-4667-9f58-74064c9533cd

We got one of those 'extra vacation weeks' and it turned out well for us. I noticed the price now is higher for a 1BR than we paid for the 3BR. I would also imagine that construction will be in full swing during the summer months with an abundance of daytime noise.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Oct 21, 2013)

We were at Branson Nantucket in early September over Labor Day weekend. . They are currently building a row of about 5 buildings lower on the hill from the completed units. LOTS of construction going on. Those buildings are fully framed; they are also working on starting additional units down at the street level. THAT construction is just starting. 

Check-in is done at the sales center on Hwy 265. From there it's at least a mile to the actual resort. They close at 5PM. Not sure how you're supposed to check-in if you arrive later in the evening. Luckily, our guests arrived before 5PM and got the info on how to get into our unit (lockbox outside the front door with the keys). Even though they gave us very specific info on how to get to the unit, it just looks like one big construction site from the road - we drove by it several times - my wife saying no way this was the timeshare..really hard to find this place AND your unit after dark. 

The unit was nicer than many timeshares we've stayed at but had quite a few construction defects (and the building must have been at least a year old so they had plenty of time to fix the problems), really cheap towels, etc., and our unit happened to be infested with fleas. I get huge welts from flea bites and my legs were covered with them.


----------

